# No skill sharpening system suggestions



## AaronG

I have no sharpening experience at all and no eye for angles. With that in mind what would you suggest? I would like to sharpen full size kitchen knives as well as small folders. 



I was originally looking at a chef's choice electric but my Dad was telling me that electric sharpeners eat knives. I've seen a lot of posts about the spyderco sharp maker. Is the sharp maker a good newbie system? Some of my knives have a recurve so I'm not sure if that makes a difference.



Thanks in advance


----------



## predator86

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Look into the Lansky sharping systems. For around $30 you can get a simple sharping kit that puts a nice edge on anything.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Sharpmaker! They are easy to use and get my knives really very sharp. If you are trying to get a really dull knife back to propper sharp, it will take a long time, unless you buy the diamond rods to go with the sharpmaker.

Once you have your knives sharp, the sharpmaker will keep them shaving sharp with just a few passes.

The sharpmaker is ideal for recurves (any rod system will sharpen a recurve).

You also get a good video instruction dvd with the sharpmaker.

I hope this helps - any other questions, fire away!


----------



## GunnarGG

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

There are probably several good systems but regarding the Sharpmaker a agree with Meganoggin.
I use mine for my small folders, Moraknives and all my kitchen knives.
I'm not very trained but it's easy to get really sharp result.
The diamond rods has saved me a lot of time and work when I have sharpened a knife for the first time and wanted to get a more narrow (30 degree) back bevel.
Then it's quick and easy to get and keep a sharp 40 degree edge with the rods that come with the sharpmaker.

I did also get the superfine rods but don't see any use of them. I get a finer edge but no improvement in cutting ability.
You get a really sharp and fine edge with the original fine stones anyway.


----------



## 357mag1

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

It isn't cheap but Chef's Choice "Edge Select 120" will have your knives shaving sharp in less than 5 minutes. I got my next door neighbor one as he couldn't sharpen a knife to save his life. Now all his buddies think he is some kind of sharpening wizard. I use one for kitchen knives and cheap carry knives. My high quality knives get sharpened by hand only because the with the Edge Select it is hard to get every little piece of the blade. I always touch them up on a ceramic steel to get that razor edge.

The biggest trick to understand about sharpening is the too edges need to meet or you will never get a sharp knife. Sounds simple but I have sharpened many knives for people who couldn't get them sharp and the edges never were ground down to meet.


----------



## AaronG

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Thanks guys. I ended up getting a sharp maker. So far I've had mixed results. I guess I need to work on my technique. I seem to have trouble near the end of the blade. Part of the problem is that the rods have a bit of play in the holder.


----------



## Mallardhunter

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Look into the wicked edge sharper. It is the best I have ever used. This is a really great forum. http://www.wickededgeusa.com/


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*



Mallardhunter said:


> Look into the wicked edge sharper. It is the best I have ever used. This is a really great forum. http://www.wickededgeusa.com/


 
Trying to save up for one right now. They are pricey but are suppose to be very good.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*



AaronG said:


> Thanks guys. I ended up getting a sharp maker. So far I've had mixed results. I guess I need to work on my technique. I seem to have trouble near the end of the blade. Part of the problem is that the rods have a bit of play in the holder.


 
It sounds like you are usung too much pressure. You have to let the abrasive rod do the work, also make sure you are usung the right angle, I tried to sharpen all my knives at the 30 degree slot, that's sharper right? Wrong! Most of my knives have a 40 degree grind, as soon as I changed I could feel the rods bite. Once you feel it you will know.

Slow and smooth, is the way to start.

I hope this helps - cheers - Pete.

p.s. Don't start with S30V, try an easier steel first to get your technique.


----------



## brewcity59

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

have to agree with Meganoggin -- Slow and steady with the Sharpmaker. Technique and patience are crucial. I know Sal makes it look easy on the video, but if you keep things lined up and take your time, you'll do fine. Try it out for a while with some of your "junk" knives first. You'll be amazed at the results on the softer steels. 

FYI -- If possible, try not to let your knives get "dull". By that I mean, touch up the edges more frequently, rather than waiting until they are unusable. Also, I have had great success with the DMT diafolds diamond sharpeners. They are outstanding if you can keep your angles correct. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ping Pong

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

As easy as the Sharpmaker is, there is a learning curve. Don't despair, you will get better at it in time. While you're at it, why not try out an Arkansas soft stone. Freehand sharpening can be learned, even by lunkheads like myself.


----------



## QtrHorse

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I seem to have trouble with the right side of the blade on my Sharpmaker and I'm right handed. I don't know if I'm tilting the blade more on that side or what the problem is. I know, it sounds silly but I cannot correct the problem.

It does do a great job at touching up my knives to keep them shaving sharp.


----------



## Ping Pong

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Just take it slow and really watch blade flatness as you draw it across the stone. I've gotten better at this and can now go a little faster. It's all about muscle memory and the more you do it, the better you'll get.


----------



## AaronG

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

thanks guys. I seem to have the problem on one side as well. I don't really see how I could go any lighter but I'll give it a try. The softer steels are definitely easier. The S30V is a PITA! I always seem to leave a bit of a burr on one side. I'll keep working at it though. Eventually I think I'l get a system that can fix up really dull knives and change the angle without too much time and effort.


----------



## kland1234

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Kudos for the recommendation for the Sharpmaker. I have bought 2-3 similar priced sharpeners over the years and have been able to get satisfactory results, but none of them would get my knives back to factory sharp or shaving sharp. Well, even without watching the DVD yet, I instantly got my folders back to shaving sharp with no problem!  Even my 30 year old carbon steel pocket knife. It won’t stay sharp long but it sure dressed up nice. Very easy tool to use and very effective. Highly recommended! Again I have not watched the video yet, but I do want to throw a question out to you who are more experienced. I had great luck on small folders, but when trying the same 40 degree angle an my thin blade kitchen paring knives they didn’t seem to get sharpened as well?


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Take a magic marker and make a mark on the edge grind, the do a couple of gentle passes on the sharpmaker - take a look at the mark, this should let you see if you are sharpening at the right angle. Most good quality kitchen knives will be sharper than 40 degrees, so try the other slots.

The magic marker trick is very useful and can save a lot of frustration. Dont forget that the brown stones do nearly all the work, so if it hasn't got an edge after the brown stones, the white ones won't do it.


----------



## kland1234

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*



Meganoggin said:


> Take a magic marker and make a mark on the edge grind, the do a couple of gentle passes on the sharpmaker - take a look at the mark, this should let you see if you are sharpening at the right angle. Most good quality kitchen knives will be sharper than 40 degrees, so try the other slots.
> 
> The magic marker trick is very useful and can save a lot of frustration. Dont forget that the brown stones do nearly all the work, so if it hasn't got an edge after the brown stones, the white ones won't do it.


Now that is one great idea! I will give that a try and it seems like a good idea for a first pass on any knife. Cheers!


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

No worries - another Tip: clean the rods with abrasive bleach cleaner (the old fashioned scrubbing powder) before each sharpening session. Try it - it works!


----------



## Quest4fire

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I use a Master Grade commercial knife sharpener. It does not have stones but uses wheels (Drum-shaped) which have a sanding belt over a sponge-like rubber material. This causes the sharpening surface to conform to the knife edge and put a smooth, even edge that is razor sharp in only a few passes. A guy used it in a commercial to sharpen a piece of sheet metal in only a few passes and sliced a sheet of paper into confetti!
If you don't happen to have your fancy, high-dollar sharpener handy though (Camping for instance) you have to do it the old fashioned way. That takes practice, no way around it, to improve your technique. World renowned knife maker outlines his method for sharpening knives here about 2/3's of the way down a long web page.


----------



## glockboy

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Try the Work Sharp WSKTS Knife and Tool Sharpener.
Work great.


----------



## QtrHorse

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I have the Wicked Edge on order. It is not cheap but I have read good things about it plus I want to put a mirror polish on some of my edges. It looks to be fairly idiot proof.


----------



## glockboy

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

On their site say "Please expect a 6-7 week delivery time for orders place from today forward."
WOW!


----------



## QtrHorse

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Yes, that part does suck. I placed the order last week and was told that I might see it the first or second week of May. The nice thing was that Clay answered every email I sent very quickly. I was going to order it from a vendor that had it in stock but the WE website still has the 20% off promo going and I ordered extra stones and strops along with some extra fine diamond stropping sprays.



glockboy said:


> On their site say "Please expect a 6-7 week delivery time for orders place from today forward."
> WOW!


----------



## joema

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*



QtrHorse said:


> I have the Wicked Edge on order. It is not cheap but I have read good things about it plus I want to put a mirror polish on some of my edges. It looks to be fairly idiot proof.


I have the Wicked Edge and have sharpened many knives with it, including my Strider PT and small Sebenza 21. It's a good system, but is not idiot proof. Overall I think it's better than the Edge Pro, but I've never used that. Customer support is fantastic. Clay often responds within minutes, and gives detailed, thoughtful answers.

The advantages of Wicked Edge are it's dry (no water or oil required), diamond stones don't require periodic flattening like Edge Pro stones do, and it's fast -- both sides are sharpened at the same time. There are many available accessories such as ceramic stones, leather strops and diamond paste.

Disadvantages: Some knives difficult to clamp, e.g, full flat grind and small knives (e.g, Swiss Army type). The system is good but requires *some* mechanical knowledge and "feel" to ensure knife is properly mounted and your stroke is consistent between left and right. Safety is a theoretical issue -- blade is clamped edge up. I've never cut myself but if you were careless you could. You must purchase or provide a slab or surface to mount it. I got one of their granite slabs, which works fine. The normal stones can't do a concave blade shape ie hawk bill. He has optional stones which will handle that. It also can't do serrated edge knives.

Knowing where to clamp the blade is also important. Too close to the handle and the arc formed by the stone will change angles as it nears the tip. This will cause a shallower edge angle toward the tip. Some of this is explained in the instructions and some is not. Clay has several good videos.

I recommend the Wicked Edge system, but it does take some mechanical common sense and "feel" to use properly.


----------



## QtrHorse

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

My idiot proof statement was somewhat broad. I should have said it leaves less room for error than other sharpeners when it comes to blade angle consistency.

I like the idea of alternating strokes so to not get a large bur on one side of the blade. I also like the no oil or water stones because they are messy. The strops were also a nice feature.

I opted out of the $50 base. I bought a 12x12x1in pc of tile at a local granite tile/ counter top dealer for $5 that had some scratches on it and I'm going to drill the holes with the template they are sending.


----------



## stockae92

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

How about the CRKT slide sharpening system?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

When I first started sharpening, I bought a Spyderco Sharpmaker.. it was OK... I later sold it and learned how to sharpen the proper way. Do yourself a favor and learn. In the wild, you're not going to be able to haul your 30 piece sharpening/honing system with you. Once you master the basic techniques, you can sharpen a knife on the bottom of a coffee mug or even on the side of a properly shaped rock.

Shao


----------



## QtrHorse

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Shao

I have seen that coffee cup sharpening trick.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*



stockae92 said:


> How about the CRKT slide sharpening system?



I looked at these when I was on my search for a sharpening system, IMO they do not help to keep a consistent angle and I have read reports that many knives simply won't fit in the guides.

After much research, I narrowed it down to the Lansky Turn Box Crock Stick set or the Spyderco Sharpmaker - in the end I went with the Sharpmaker and I'm very glad I did. For the money, I don't think there is anything else better.


----------



## MidnighToker

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I used the Lansky (and Smith's ripoff version) system for a while until I could "see" the angles myself. My personal recommendation is to use one of them until you get the feel for the angles, and then switch to a standard stone. That's where I am...at least until I can get the cash saved up for a Wicked Edge.

ETA - Now I am looking at the Sharpmaker with some interest. I love working with a stone just for medicinal purposes as it is one of the few things that relaxes me, but can never have too good of an edge.


----------



## mudman cj

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*



Meganoggin said:


> - in the end I went with the Sharpmaker and I'm very glad I did. For the money, I don't think there is anything else better.


 
I agree. The previous incarnation of this thread (pre-crash) led me to get a Sharpmaker, and despite my noob status when it comes to sharpening knives, I can now get my edges very sharp. There are many great tips in this thread for using it, and I want to thank everyone for sharing your experiences.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*



QtrHorse said:


> Shao
> 
> I have seen that coffee cup sharpening trick.



It's a good one! I've done a few demonstrations to amazed party-goers at some pretty fancy dinner parties whose hosts had arse-expensive kitchen knives but had dulled them to uselessness but cutting on their marble/granite counters.

One must remember that the Sharpmaker, by design, only creates two different bevel angles, depending on stone positioning. Not all knives fall into these angle categories. Some knives even have an asymmetrical grind that your Sharpmaker would absolutely ruin by creating a micro-bevel with a new angle that would probably dull after the first few pieces of paper you cut.
My dad always taught me: there's an easy way, and there's a right way...

Shao


----------



## librum

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I may have missed it, but I didn't see a mention of the EdgePro Apex; we've found it to be the simplest and best value in sharpeners, and I'm pretty sure we've tried them all


----------



## md8232

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*



QtrHorse said:


> Yes, that part does suck. I placed the order last week and was told that I might see it the first or second week of May. The nice thing was that Clay answered every email I sent very quickly. I was going to order it from a vendor that had it in stock but the WE website still has the 20% off promo going and I ordered extra stones and strops along with some extra fine diamond stropping sprays.



Same here, I opted for patience:thinking: but won't see mine for a while yet. Ordered Apr 12 with a 5 - 6 week wait.


----------



## QtrHorse

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I don't like the fact that it's messy (water) and the stones need to be flattened periodically. 

I like that the WE clamps the blade, you sharpen each side right after each stroke, it's not messy, no need to flatten the stones on occasion and it's so easy even a caveman can do it. 




librum said:


> I may have missed it, but I didn't see a mention of the EdgePro Apex; we've found it to be the simplest and best value in sharpeners, and I'm pretty sure we've tried them all


----------



## slimshaneee

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I've had great luck sharpening with a spyderco sharpmaker. Easy as can be. Quick to set up, and it sharpens a huge variety of things. Scissors to fishing hooks!


----------



## md8232

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I sold my sharpmaker today. Hoping the Wicked Edge will help eliminate operator error on my part.


----------



## DaveyJones

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

for those willing to spend allot of $, check out the edgepro sharpeners:
http://www.edgeproinc.com/


----------



## QtrHorse

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I received notification today that my WE sharpener will be shipping out this week.


----------



## RBR

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

.....


----------



## QtrHorse

I received my Wicked Edge sharpener yesterday and tried it out on some knives. I was able to put some hair popping mirror finish edges on some knives in no time. I have only been practicing on my cheaper ($40-$50) knives but I believe I will try it out on some of my nicer knives this weekend. 

What became quite apparent quickly was that my hand sharpening on the Spyderco Sharpmaker was making some very uneven edges. All my factory edges were not the same on both sides as well. 

This Sharpener is not for everyone because of the price but if you want to put some really nice edges on knives and don't feel like putting the time in to correctly learn how to hand sharpen knives, this is for you. The WE was roughly 4 times the price of my Sharpmaker (I purchased the extra super fine rods with the Sharpmaker) but I purchased a few extras with the WE (super fine stones, 5 & 3.5 micron strops and the 1 & .5 micron strops).


----------



## airsix

A quick comment here from a knife maker. Regardless of the system you choose it is very important to keep your abrasive clean. Stones and ceramics load up quickly. They need regular cleaning to stay effective. I clean my stones with bathroom cleanser such as Comet and use a fingernail brush. Add a bit of water to make a paste. In just a few seconds you'll have your stones/rods cutting like new. I clean mine after every few uses.

You can't build a proper burr cutting into the stone like some may teach (IMHO). Always push away from the edge instead. Keep thinning that Burr with progressively finer grit until you finally remove the final traces of it when you strop. Use magnification to study the process as you go.

The other thing is just practice. You'll get great at it if you keep after it. Study your progress under magnification. Before long the tools won't matter much. You'll be able to put a great edge on a blade with a stone, wet/dry paper, or even a belt grinder (with appropriate grits of course). And no matter what you do, always finish with a strop, but like everything, you can over strop too. Just keep practicing. It won't take as long as you think. I used to be hopeless at it but doing the above I got pretty good in just a few months. It's no big deal any more.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Edge Pro or Wicked Edge.


----------



## brembo

Even with widgets that hold a constant angle some knowledge of what is going on at the blade edge helps. I picked up this book

http://www.amazon.com/dp/096660590X/?tag=cpf0b6-20

years ago. Read it, read it again, then really sat down and studied it. I am now able to put an edge on a knife (good steel of course) that'll pop hairs AND have a decent lifespan. I use a Lansky(sp?) el-cheapo clamp and made a few stones to my liking. I have an old Spyderco Military in CPM-440V (crucible) that is an absolute bear to sharpen, after reading the above book I was able to get an uber smooth almost mirror edge on the thing and it's a wicked hunk of steel now.


----------



## Exdeath

Is the Sharpmaker good for tougher steels (like CPM-M4 and M390)? I've read a few threads on other forums that say it's difficult to get an edge without diamond stones on those.


----------



## Tim W

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*



joema said:


> I have the Wicked Edge ...Overall I think it's better than the Edge Pro, but I've never used that ...


 
I had the Edge Pro, it does work and work well - it is just a pain in the *** though with water/slurry all over everything. Sold it in less than a week and got the WE and will never look back!



airsix said:


> You can't build a proper burr cutting into the stone like some may teach (IMHO).



Well, pal, you opinion is worth about what any opinion is worth, then. Try a WE, and you will prove yourself wrong in less than 5 minutes. (yes, I do go "backwards" frequently as it lets me see what I'm doing better)


----------



## bedazzLED

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I can recommend the Lansky Sharpening System. It's super-easy to use, comes with a variety of honing stones, oil, clamp, rods. Not only that, it actually puts a mean edge on kitchenware, scissors, knives of all types.


----------



## hig789

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I have a Lansky clamo on kit and a DMT clamp in kit. I would suggest the DMT if you have a knife with a harder blade. The DMT kit makes sharpening my D2 blade a breeze.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Anyone use the convex sharpening method with a leather base on wood...with sandpaper on top? A guy from BRKT has a web page with a simple tutorial. I just followed that and practiced a bit. 

The magnification method of learning WORKS. I figured this out on my own out of sheer curiosity...just to see if I could see the burr. 

I have had great results with this method...cheap...easy...and I get razors with little maintenance. Every user I own, including my RJ Martin is convexed and now just needs a strop as maintenance.

obi


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

When you HAVE it sharp and gain a little skill this:
http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-44151-Knife-Sharpener-Pocket-Sized-p/kle-44151.htm

will help keep it that way!


----------



## CamoNinja

I love my Edge Pro.


----------



## Henry50

Apart from using a knife sharpening stone 

I've used this with reasonable results. "zwilling knife sharpener"


----------



## cummins4x4

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*



glockboy said:


> Try the Work Sharp WSKTS Knife and Tool Sharpener.
> Work great.



I have this unit and it is awesome. Used a Lansky for years, works but can be really slow on dull knives.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Since I posted the link to the Klein Pocket Steel I have fond some knives that only respond well to sandpaper!

I do not own a great selection of paper nor a mouse pad. I generally fold the paper to give about a 4 layer cushion.

I have not gotten really good at it, but have gotten some formerly not quite as sharp as I like knives to be THAT sharp!


----------



## cummins4x4

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Heres a pic of the worksharp mini belt grinder, great little unit IO


----------



## CLHC

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Here's the YouTube of that WSKTS:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6GVHHNjMgE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3MlkabgqYM&feature=related


----------



## TheExpert

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

the setup i use is pretty simple lansky diamond hone clamping kit and a leather strop. gets my knives sharp enough to shave with and the edge looks like a katana sword


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I've made more knives dull trying to sharpen them...finally found the Lansky sharpening system for around $30. Pretty much idiot-proof so clowns like me can even make a dull blade sharp. But the most important, and often overlooked step, is finishing the blade off with a leather strop. Stropping my knives after sharpening on the Lansky has made them razor sharp...which I never thought I could accomplish on my own.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*



AaronG said:


> Eventually I think I'l get a system that can fix up really dull knives and change the angle without too much time and effort.



+4 on the Work Sharp Knife and Tool Sharpener.

I have waterstones, sandpaper and mousepads, and charged and plain strops. I can get my Leek shaving-sharp with any of them. 
The ONLY method I've successfully used to put a hair-popping edge on my S30V BM940 is the WSKTS.
I also re-profiled and sharpened my in-laws' entire kitchen knife set (mostly Henckels and Wustoff, which they would run through the Dishwasher!) - from dull, chipped and near useless, to "holy cow, I can't believe I can slice tomatoes with this" in about 3 hours.

I heartily recommend learning to use stones, sandpaper, and whatever is available (coffee mug...) - and doing so will aid your technique when using mechanized methods. But for reprofiling, restoring really messed up edges, and taking care of business without spending all night on it, I can't recommend the WSKTS highly enough.


----------



## cummins4x4

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I have the Lansky as well as all the other stuff, all of it works fine and important to understand how it all works. The Worksharp saves a ton of time, just did all my parents kitchen knives, wouldn't have even attempted it with the other methods.


----------



## CLHC

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Date[d] Thread Acknowledged:

Since I've no knife sharpening skills (even pencil sharpening), I went ahead and got the Work Sharp WSKTS. Not concerned with keeping Safe/Shelf King Knives since I do use the ones I have as a purposeful tool. This works well for its intended uses and have done so with my Axes and some of my knives. If you can make it work for you, the WSKTS is fine.


----------



## CLHC

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

Used said sharpener to sharpen this Axe which I rehung:


----------



## tech25

*Re: No skill sharpening sysytem suggestions*

I have a smiths set similar to the lansky it works nicely but can take a while if you need to reprofile a knife.

I bought the ken onion worksharp and with some practice, have been sharpening almost all of my knives to a beautiful convex edge. I find it amazing how fast I can get a knife from dull to extremely sharp. It doesn't seem like it is removing too much off of the edge, and once I have the convex profile- I use a strop or if need be the finer belts to keep it sharp.


----------



## thoms_here

Sharp knives are much safer knives!

I have a 30+ year-old knife sharpener that uses 2 sets of 9", 5/16 Dia. ceramic rods to sharpen at the correct angles. You just pull the blade toward you while moving the blade straight down the rods and when they finally load up, you just take an eraser and clean them. I have seen others similar to these but the rods are always much shorter. If your lucky enough to see one at a yard sale etc., do yourself a favor and buy it, you won't regret it. 

This is it shown with the "fine" white rods. The coarser rods are grey and are set as a taller angle in the holder.


----------



## Doctor_big

+1 on the ken onion work sharp. I have the blade grinding attachment, and with the leather belt and green compound, I get polished edges quite quickly.


----------

